# Saviano



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

"Voglio una casa, voglio innamorarmi, bere una birra in pubblico, andare in libreria e scegliermi un libro, ho solo 28 anni".

Grande uomo, grande libro, grande la forza delle parole.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Ottobre 2008)

fossero tutti come lui in italia avremmo tanti problemi in meno.....e non ci sarebbe bisogno della scorta x le persone oneste ma solo x i farabutti


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> "Voglio una casa, voglio innamorarmi, bere una birra in pubblico, andare in libreria e scegliermi un libro, ho solo 28 anni".
> 
> Grande uomo, grande libro, grande la forza delle parole.


Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


 questo e' un ragionamento da mafioso
scusa ma e' cosi


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


"... Devo rispettare, come rispetto me stesso, questa magia delle parole. Devo assecondarla, coltivarla, meritarmela questa forza. Perchè è la mia vita..."


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


Veramente in qualunque paese se vai contro i malavitosi e i vari giri illegali dubito ti lascino andare a piede libero... pacca sulla spalla e scordamose u passat'... non proprio.

Se una persona fa una scelta deve prima fare il bilancio delle conseguenze.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Volevo sottolineare*

soprattutto il talento. Ce ne fossero...


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

questa mattina si dice che quella del pentito fosse tutta una bufala, comunque...
ieri sera, ad un grande latitante ,
 l'ho sentito dare del codardo, affermando che non era un uomo avendo la moglie in carcere per colpa sua.decisamente coraggioso 
e parlava della sua terra con grande  passione 
come diceva l'articolo a cui mi riferivo sopra 
_Nessuno può chiederti di smettere di essere uno scrittore. E nessuno può permettersi di trasformarti inutilmente in un eroe - categoria della quale, come è noto, nessun Paese dovrebbe mai aver bisogno.
_


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


ma nn capisco, se uno ha il coraggio di dire/raccontare certe cose_ 'avrebbe sbagliato'?!?_


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*vero*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


 
Quelli che vogliono dire la verità, spesso la pagano, specie in posti dove la verità é pericolosa prima per sé stessi e poi per quelli che non possono permettersi di affrontarla, e allora l'unica soluzione é di eliminare il "grillo parlante" in qualunque modo.
Bruja


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se una persona fa una scelta deve prima fare il bilancio delle conseguenze.


penso che c'abbia pensato (pur essendo molto giovane), ciò nonostante penso siano anche sue legittime aspettative di vita quelle che ha espresso.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelli che vogliono dire la verità, *spesso la pagano, specie in posti dove la verità é pericolosa prima per sé stessi e poi per quelli che non possono permettersi di affrontarla*, e allora l'unica soluzione é di eliminare il "grillo parlante" in qualunque modo.
> Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


Ti rispondo così:

Ci  sono  stati  uomini  che  hanno  scritto  pagine   
Appunti  di  una  vita  dal  valore  inestimabile   
Insostituibili  perché  hanno  denunciato   
il  più  corrotto  dei  sistemi  troppo  spesso  ignorato   
Uomini  o  angeli  mandati  sulla  terra  per  combattere  una  guerra   
di  faide  e  di  famiglie  sparse  come  tante  biglie   
su  un  isola  di  sangue  che  fra  tante  meraviglie   
fra  limoni  e  fra  conchiglie...  massacra  figli  e  figlie   
di  una  generazione  costretta  a  non  guardare   
a  parlare  a  bassa  voce  a  spegnere  la  luce   
a  commententare  in  pace  ogni  pallottola  nell'aria   
ogni  cadavere  in  un  fosso   
Ci  sono  stati  uomini  che  passo  dopo  passo   
hanno  lasciato  un  segno  con  coraggio  e  con  impegno   
con  dedizione  contro  un'istituzione  organizzata   
cosa  nostra...  cosa  vostra...  cos'è  vostro?   
è  nostra...  la  libertà  di  dire   
che  gli  occhi  sono  fatti  per  guardare   
La  bocca  per  parlare  le  orecchie  ascoltano...   
Non  solo  musica  non  solo  musica   
La  testa  si  gira  e  aggiusta  la  mira  ragiona   
A  volte  condanna  a  volte  perdona   
Semplicemente   
Pensa  prima  di  sparare   
Pensa  prima  di  dire  e  di  giudicare  prova  a  pensare   
Pensa  che  puoi  decidere  tu   
Resta  un  attimo  soltanto  un  attimo  di  più   
Con  la  testa  fra  le  mani   
Ci  sono  stati  uomini  che  sono  morti  giovani   
Ma  consapevoli  che  le  loro  idee   
Sarebbero  rimaste  nei  secoli  come  parole  iperbole   
Intatte  e  reali  come  piccoli  miracoli   
Idee  di  uguaglianza  idee  di  educazione   
Contro  ogni  uomo  che  eserciti  oppressione   
Contro  ogni  suo  simile  contro  chi  è  più  debole   
Contro  chi  sotterra  la  coscienza  nel  cemento   
Pensa  prima  di  sparare   
Pensa  prima  di  dire  e  di  giudicare  prova  a  pensare   
Pensa  che  puoi  decidere  tu   
Resta  un  attimo  soltanto  un  attimo  di  più   
Con  la  testa  fra  le  mani   
Ci  sono  stati  uomini  che  hanno  continuato   
Nonostante  intorno  fosse  [tutto  bruciato   
Perché  in  fondo  questa  vita  non  ha  significato   
Se  hai  paura  di  una  bomba  o  di  un  fucile  puntato   
Gli  uomini  passano  e  passa  una  canzone   
Ma  nessuno  potrà  fermare  mai  la  convinzione   
Che  la  giustizia  no...  non  è  solo  un'illusione   
Pensa  prima  di  sparare   
Pensa  prima  dì  dire  e  di  giudicare  prova  a  pensare   
Pensa  che  puoi  decidere  tu   
Resta  un  attimo  soltanto  un  attimo  di  più   
Con  la  testa  fra  le  mani   
Pensa.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo e' un ragionamento da mafioso
> scusa ma e' cosi


 Magari non ci arrivi... scusa ma è così.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente in qualunque paese se vai contro i malavitosi e i vari giri illegali dubito ti lascino andare a piede libero... pacca sulla spalla e scordamose u passat'... non proprio.
> 
> *Se una persona fa una scelta deve prima fare il bilancio delle conseguenze*.


 Concordo... anche se una malavita organizzata collusa col potere politico come in Italia, dubito possa esistere in altri paesi.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma nn capisco, se uno ha il coraggio di dire/raccontare certe cose_ 'avrebbe sbagliato'?!?_


Ho detto che ha sbagliato? Ad avercene come Saviano... ma cosa si aspettava accadesse dopo, in Italia poi? Joe Pistone è vecchio, e ancora vive col terrore di essere accoppato. Ma lo sapeva fin dall'inizio... se sfidi la mafia, compi una scelta di vita.


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari non ci arrivi... scusa ma è così.



Se un ragazzo a 25 anni ( l'età che aveva quando l'ha scritto) ha come modello Giovanni Falcone va santificato, non condannato.
Mi sembra che ultimamente si apprezzano molto di più i suoi coetanei che pensano ai reality show o i papaboys piuttosto che apprezzare ed ammirare uno cosi!


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... anche se una malavita organizzata collusa col potere politico come in Italia, dubito possa esistere in altri paesi.


MM sì è vero, ma tanto di cappello alla potenza della scrittura e del raccontare.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti rispondo così:
> 
> Ci sono stati uomini che hanno scritto pagine
> Appunti di una vita dal valore inestimabile
> ...


Canzone banale... ti dice molto di più sulla mafia e sul suo modo di esser pervasiva Don Raffaè di Fabrizio De Andrè.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM sì è vero, ma tanto di cappello alla potenza della scrittura e del raccontare.


 Si vabbè... magari leggere e capire cosa ho scritto no, eh?


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... *anche se una malavita organizzata collusa col potere politico come in Italia, dubito possa esistere in altri paesi.*


In altri paesi c'è la pena di morte per chi commette alcuni (ops tutti) i reati! Qui invece diventano primi ministri! Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... magari leggere e capire cosa ho scritto no, eh?


Uffa...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se un ragazzo a 25 anni ( l'età che aveva quando l'ha scritto) ha come modello Giovanni Falcone va santificato, non condannato.
> Mi sembra che ultimamente si apprezzano molto di più i suoi coetanei che pensano ai reality show o i papaboys piuttosto che apprezzare ed ammirare uno cosi!


 E chi lo condanna? Forse Sandokan... si lui lo condanna. O magari le infiltrazioni politiche... si, magari loro lo condannano.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti rispondo così:
> 
> Ci sono stati uomini che hanno scritto pagine
> Appunti di una vita dal valore inestimabile
> ...


 
io la amo questa canzone


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... anche se una malavita organizzata collusa col potere politico come in Italia, dubito possa esistere in altri paesi.



Io credo che il modello malavitoso Italiano sia uno dei pochi prodotti nostrani esportati con successo in diversi paesi... vedi USA, Russia e compagnia cantante...


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> In altri paesi *c'è la pena di morte* per chi commette alcuni (ops tutti) i reati! Qui invece diventano primi ministri! Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale.


Adesso non esageriamo eh...


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E chi lo condanna? Forse Sandokan... si lui lo condanna. O magari le infiltrazioni politiche... si, magari loro lo condannano.


O magari i politici stessi che sono i primi a mangiarci!


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa...


 Eh lo so... mettere sotto pressione i neuroni è faticoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Si rischia di uscire dai discorsi scontati.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> O magari i politici stessi che sono i primi a mangiarci!


 Appunto...


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh lo so... mettere sotto pressione i neuroni è faticoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Quali sono i discorsi scontati?


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Adesso non esageriamo eh...


Non esagero, c'è la pena di morte per reati minori basta informarsi, qua ne commettono a bizzeffe e diventano pure capi di stato, bah!
Io non mi dimentico chi ha ucciso Borsellino.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che il modello malavitoso Italiano sia uno dei pochi prodotti nostrani esportati con successo in diversi paesi... vedi USA, Russia e compagnia cantante...


 Assolutamente si! E' stato un prodotto "vincente" per molti decenni. Parecchi nostri emigranti hanno portato negli Stati Uniti un modello malavitoso assolutamente nuovo. Gli americani ci hanno messo quasi un secolo per venirne finalmente a capo.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non esagero, c'è la pena di morte per reati minori basta informarsi, qua ne commettono a bizzeffe e diventano pure capi di stato, bah!
> Io non mi dimentico chi ha ucciso Borsellino.


Belle si vota, li votano...


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Belle si vota, li votano...


Fanno il lavaggio del cervello alla gente con quella cosa di loro proprietà chiamata TELEVISIONE! 
E chi è all'opposizione fa ancora più schifo perchè gli ha dato il suddetto potere.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non esagero, c'è la pena di morte per reati minori basta informarsi, qua ne commettono a bizzeffe e diventano pure capi di stato, bah!
> *Io non mi dimentico chi ha ucciso Borsellino*.


 Anche io vorrei non dimenticarlo... ma i veri mandanti sono tutt'ora ignoti.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! E' stato un prodotto "vincente" per molti decenni. Parecchi nostri emigranti hanno portato negli Stati Uniti un modello malavitoso assolutamente nuovo. Gli americani ci hanno messo quasi un secolo per venirne finalmente a capo.



Si e mi chiedo come abbia fatto il buon sindaco Giuliani a venirne a capo


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io vorrei non dimenticarlo... ma i veri mandanti sono tutt'ora ignoti.


Seh!


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e mi chiedo come abbia fatto il buon sindaco Giuliani a venirne a capo


In realtà la mossa vincente è stato il programma sui pentiti e sulla protezione testimoni. Cosa che era stata poi copiata e portata in Italia da Falcone e dal pool antimafia di Palermo. Aveva cominciato a dare i suoi ottimi frutti, e non a caso è stato demolito negli anni dalla classe politica, con l'aiuto dei media.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelli che vogliono dire la verità, spesso la pagano, specie in posti dove la verità é pericolosa prima per sé stessi e poi per quelli che non possono permettersi di affrontarla, e allora l'unica soluzione é di eliminare il "grillo parlante" in qualunque modo.
> Bruja


ragione di più per rendere onore a chi, consapevole di questo , va avanti nonostante tutto.
di questi uomini c'è tanto bisogno, degli arzigogoli senza costrutto molto meno


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelli che vogliono dire la verità, spesso la pagano, specie in posti dove la verità é pericolosa prima per sé stessi e poi per quelli che non possono permettersi di affrontarla, e allora l'unica soluzione é di eliminare il "grillo parlante" in qualunque modo.
> Bruja



lui come Peppino Impastato Falcone e tanti altri sono i veri ITALIANI che amano questo paese....

la scorta ai politici bstardi la toglierei di corsa...ad uno come Schifani non sparerebbero mai neanche se girasse a piedi a Bagdhad


----------



## Old stellamarina (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se voleva fare tutte quelle cose liberamente in un paese come il nostro, non doveva scrivere quel libro.


Questo è il motivo per cui ci troviamo nella m...a perchè nessuno ha più le palle per dire le cose come stanno.
Per me Saviano è un eroe dei nostri tempi.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui ci troviamo nella m...a perchè nessuno ha più le palle per dire le cose come stanno.
> Per me Saviano è un eroe dei nostri tempi.


Tu avresti le palle per fare la fine di Peppino Impastato? Avresti il coraggio, vivendo in un paesino feudo della mafia, di ribellarti ed andare sotto la finestra del boss a ricordargli chi è? 
Ma che cosa facile parlare di grandi principi dietro un monitor...
Non è quello il motivo per cui siamo nella merda... sta nella merda solo chi ama starci. Evidentemente noi italiani non la schifiamo abbastanza.


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

...comunque son d'accordo con MM

oramai Saviano non se esce più, e sicuramente è stato un comportamento pensato a fondo e a lungo, quindi non può lamentarsene.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...comunque son d'accordo con MM
> 
> oramai Saviano non se esce più, e sicuramente è stato un comportamento pensato a fondo e a lungo, quindi non può lamentarsene.


 non è questione di lamentarsene ma di parlare con coerenza.
lui il libro lo ha scritto coraggiosamente anche per dare e ricevere la speranza che qalcosa si possa fare.
come falcone, come borsellino...
noi che lo incensiamo certamente nulla facciamo...ma lo scetticismo serve ancora meno


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu avresti le palle per fare la fine di Peppino Impastato? Avresti il coraggio, vivendo in un paesino feudo della mafia, di ribellarti ed andare sotto la finestra del boss a ricordargli chi è?
> Ma che cosa facile parlare di grandi principi dietro un monitor...
> Non è quello il motivo per cui siamo nella merda... sta nella merda solo chi ama starci. Evidentemente noi italiani non la schifiamo abbastanza.


 io non lo so se avrei il coraggio.
ma solo perchè uno non ce l'ha o non ha le condizioni al contorno per mostrarlo dovrebbe sputare sugli eroi?
E' vero, un paese non dovrebbe aver bisogno di eroi, ma se questo fosse il migliore dei mondi possibili sarebbe finito da un pezzo. Non lo è, ma qualcosa possiamo fare. Nel piccolo, non accettando i compromessi.
Lo sai perchè è un libro importante quello di saviano? Perchè fa vedere come la mafia non sia solo negli omicidi (così uno può nascondersi e dire 'io non so, non ho visto, non c'ero, non vivo in sicilia'), bensì nella sartoria abusiva nei seminterrati, negli appalti corrotti, nel traffico di spazzatura, nelle terre inquinate del vicino, nei tumori in impennata, nel mercato dei prodotti simil cinesi che anche noi produciamo. LA mafia, la corruzione ci sono e tutti possono fare qualcosa prendendo semplicemente posizione. E' una verità dura. Per la mafia prima di tutto.


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io non lo so se avrei il coraggio.
> ma solo perchè uno non ce l'ha o non ha le condizioni al contorno per mostrarlo dovrebbe sputare sugli eroi?
> E' vero, un paese non dovrebbe aver bisogno di eroi, ma se questo fosse il migliore dei mondi possibili sarebbe finito da un pezzo. Non lo è, ma qualcosa possiamo fare. Nel piccolo, non accettando i compromessi.
> Lo sai perchè è un libro importante quello di saviano? Perchè fa vedere come la mafia non sia solo negli omicidi (così uno può nascondersi e dire 'io non so, non ho visto, non c'ero, non vivo in sicilia'), bensì nella sartoria abusiva nei seminterrati, negli appalti corrotti, nel traffico di spazzatura, nelle terre inquinate del vicino, nei tumori in impennata, nel mercato dei prodotti simil cinesi che anche noi produciamo. LA mafia, la corruzione ci sono e tutti possono fare qualcosa prendendo semplicemente posizione. E' una verità dura. Per la mafia prima di tutto.


come tutti gli artisti impegnati risveglia le coscienze, da stimoli non deve salvare il mondo, possono diventare modelli...modelli veri....
ecco a cosa serve il loro impegno...e gli eroi veri si sa, pagano il sacrificio.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...comunque son d'accordo con MM
> 
> oramai Saviano non se esce più, e sicuramente è stato un comportamento pensato a fondo e a lungo, *quindi non può lamentarsene*.


 che vuol dire? E' come sposare una donna e scoprire che è una pazza gelosa... e non puo lamentartene!??!?! Certo, potevi pensarci, ma se l'hai sposata è stato per amore e se lei ha dei difetti e tu speri di cambiarli, puoi pure lamentartene, purchè ti impegni!!!
Saviano ama la sua terra e vuole cambiarla. Per questo ha scritto il libro, secondo me, per amore. E per questo continua a comparire seppur bersagliato.  PErchè spera di cambiare sua moglie, di renderla una donna migliore, amnche se continua ad amarla totalmente. E si lamenta per sensibilizzarla, perchè lei cambi!


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di lamentarsene ma di parlare con coerenza.
> lui il libro lo ha scritto coraggiosamente anche per dare e ricevere la speranza che qalcosa si possa fare.
> come falcone, come borsellino...
> noi che lo incensiamo certamente nulla facciamo...ma lo scetticismo serve ancora meno



per me se ne lamenta!

e quindi è incoerente, per l'appunto...


di che scettismo parli?


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che vuol dire? E' come sposare una donna e scoprire che è una pazza gelosa... e non puo lamentartene!??!?! Certo, potevi pensarci, ma se l'hai sposata è stato per amore e se lei ha dei difetti e tu speri di cambiarli, puoi pure lamentartene, purchè ti impegni!!!
> Saviano ama la sua terra e vuole cambiarla. Per questo ha scritto il libro, secondo me, per amore. E per questo continua a comparire seppur bersagliato.  PErchè spera di cambiare sua moglie, di renderla una donna migliore, amnche se continua ad amarla totalmente. E si lamenta per sensibilizzarla, perchè lei cambi!



straquoto e poi scusa si lamentano i MAFIOSI PENTITI che ricevono protezione e soldi, si lamentano i POLITICI e non può lametarsi un semplice cittadino che PRETENDE CHE LO STATO LO AIUTI A VIVERE???

ben vengano i suoi sfoghi dato che danno luce a questi temi spesso ignorati..tanto se ne parlerà ancora 1 settimana, poi si torneranno in tv gli sfoghi dei FAMOSI dell'isola..


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per me se ne lamenta!
> 
> e quindi è incoerente, per l'appunto...
> 
> ...



incoerente perchè PRETENDE DI VIVERE??























e cosa deve fare dire OK ho fatto una cazzata ad alzare il coperchio di Pandora...torno a tacere?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> per me se ne lamenta!
> 
> e quindi è incoerente, per l'appunto...
> 
> ...


effettivamente più che scetticismo è disfattismo.
invece di criticare chi fa direi che sarebbe più producente muovere critiche a chi non lo mette in condizioni di poter dire quello che dice vivendo da uomo libero


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

e poi non mi pare abbia pianto in diretta per la sua sfortuna... ha parlato di un sogno, un obiettivo, che magari oggi contrasta con una scelta precedente, ma è comunque la giusta aspirazione di un uomo.... o dovrebbe augurarsi di morire, anzi licenziare la scorta per farsi ammazzare meglio?


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e poi non mi pare abbia pianto in diretta per la sua sfortuna... ha parlato di un sogno, un obiettivo, che magari oggi contrasta con una scelta precedente, ma è comunque la giusta aspirazione di un uomo.... o dovrebbe augurarsi di morire, anzi licenziare la scorta per farsi ammazzare meglio?



poi ripeto la scorta di solito la danno proprio a chi non serve, che tra cani non ci si morde


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che vuol dire? E' come sposare una donna e scoprire che è una pazza gelosa... e non puo lamentartene!??!?! Certo, potevi pensarci, ma se l'hai sposata è stato per amore e se lei ha dei difetti e tu speri di cambiarli, puoi pure lamentartene, purchè ti impegni!!!
> Saviano ama la sua terra e vuole cambiarla. Per questo ha scritto il libro, secondo me, per amore. E per questo continua a comparire seppur bersagliato.  PErchè spera di cambiare sua moglie, di renderla una donna migliore, amnche se continua ad amarla totalmente. E si lamenta per sensibilizzarla, perchè lei cambi!



...sposare una donna e scoprire??


sarà che io ci vivo molto vicino a certe realtà, e quindi tu e gli altri non sapete che chi si mette contro la malavita...morirà,
 e Saviano per essere Saviano questo lo sapeva benissimo prima...altro che scoprire poi...

è condannato a scappare per sempre, da ricco, ma dovrà scappare e non poter più vivere come un normale cittadino.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sposare una donna e scoprire??
> 
> 
> sarà che io ci vivo molto vicino a certe realtà, e quindi tu e gli altri non sapete che chi si mette contro la malavita...morirà,
> ...


 chi è morto lo ha fatto invano, i giovani non devono inutilmente pensare di cambiare la loro terra. così è stato e sempre sarà
amen


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

*........*

non fraintendetemi!

non critico la sua professione e il suo modo di farla, non critico nulla, anzi sicuramente se ce ne fossero di più...lo stato sarebbe costretto più volte ad agire così come è accaduto, per cui figuriamoci se non capisco quanto bene ci facciano questi coraggiosi (Giancarlo Siani era il fratello del pediatra delle bambine...)

...mi meraviglia molto che lui si meravigli che ora non può più vivere in santa pace...tutto qui


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *io non lo so se avrei il coraggio.*
> *ma solo perchè uno non ce l'ha o non ha le condizioni al contorno per mostrarlo dovrebbe sputare sugli eroi?*
> E' vero, un paese non dovrebbe aver bisogno di eroi, ma se questo fosse il migliore dei mondi possibili sarebbe finito da un pezzo. Non lo è, ma qualcosa possiamo fare. Nel piccolo, non accettando i compromessi.
> Lo sai perchè è un libro importante quello di saviano? Perchè fa vedere come la mafia non sia solo negli omicidi (così uno può nascondersi e dire 'io non so, non ho visto, non c'ero, non vivo in sicilia'), bensì nella sartoria abusiva nei seminterrati, negli appalti corrotti, nel traffico di spazzatura, nelle terre inquinate del vicino, nei tumori in impennata, nel mercato dei prodotti simil cinesi che anche noi produciamo. LA mafia, la corruzione ci sono e tutti possono fare qualcosa prendendo semplicemente posizione. E' una verità dura. Per la mafia prima di tutto.


 Scusa ma chi sputa sugli eroi? Ma che kaiser dici?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non fraintendetemi!
> 
> non critico la sua professione e il suo modo di farla, non critico nulla, anzi sicuramente se ce ne fossero di più...lo stato sarebbe costretto più volte ad agire così come è accaduto, per cui figuriamoci se non capisco quanto bene ci facciano questi coraggiosi (Giancarlo Siani era il fratello del pediatra delle bambine...)
> 
> ...mi meraviglia molto che lui si meravigli che ora non può più vivere in santa pace...tutto qui


guarda che non si meraviglia ed era già consapevole al momento in cui ha scritto.solo sta portando avanti la sua battaglia. più se ne parla meno è solo
mi pare sacrosanto .a parte il fatto che gli uomini lasciati soli vivono meno...soprattutto hanno minore f orza per cambiare le cose


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sposare una donna e scoprire??
> 
> 
> sarà che io ci vivo molto vicino a certe realtà, e quindi tu e gli altri non sapete che chi si mette contro la malavita...morirà,
> ...


Ma lui non si meraviglia di questo!!!
Dovrà scappare, ok, ma non può SPERARE che la situazione cambi? Non può chiedere: popolo italiano, mattetemi in condizione di vivere? credi lo faccia solo per sè? E tutti quelli a cui ha regalato un futuro migliore, anche solo di poco? Quelli che ha spinto a prendere posizione, quelli che ha fatto riflettere. se anche un solo killer o mafioso futuro ha cambiato idea leggendo, capendo, pensando, per le sue parole o quelle di fabrizio moro o quelle di falcone e borsellino o di peppino impastato, sono costoro vissuti invano e invano hanno lottato? 
che te ne fai dei soldi se non sia come e con chi goderteli? i migliori ristoranti non pagano la libertà. 
*Lui ha rinunciato alla libertà, ma dovrebbe smettere di sognarla?*


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sposare una donna e scoprire??
> 
> 
> sarà che io ci vivo molto vicino a certe realtà, e quindi tu e gli altri non sapete che chi si mette contro la malavita...morirà,
> ...


Certo che lo sapeva... chi sceglie quella strada, sa che è una strada dura e senza ritorno. E' interessante leggere a tal proposito "Cose di cosa nostra" di Giovanni Falcone. Oppure "Totò Riina mi fece i nomi..." del superpentito Cancemi.


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non si meraviglia ed era già consapevole al momento in cui ha scritto.solo sta portando avanti la sua battaglia. più se ne parla meno è solo
> mi pare sacrosanto .a parte il fatto che gli uomini lasciati soli vivono meno...soprattutto hanno minore f orza per cambiare le cose



okkey, così sono d'accordo.


...perchè sai...da queste parti serpeggia anche un mezzo pensiero che Saviano sia anche e soprattutto una macchina da soldi...mica è l'unico al mondo ad avere certe informazioni...credi veramente che la DIA (per dirne una...) non sapeva nulla e ha scoperto tutto grazie a Saviano??


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu avresti le palle per fare la fine di Peppino Impastato? Avresti il coraggio, vivendo in un paesino feudo della mafia, di ribellarti ed andare sotto la finestra del boss a ricordargli chi è?
> *Ma che cosa facile parlare di grandi principi dietro un monitor...*
> Non è quello il motivo per cui siamo nella merda... sta nella merda solo chi ama starci. Evidentemente noi italiani non la schifiamo abbastanza.





Grande82 ha detto:


> io non lo so se avrei il coraggio.
> ma solo perchè uno non ce l'ha o non ha le condizioni al contorno per mostrarlo dovrebbe sputare sugli eroi?
> E' vero, un paese non dovrebbe aver bisogno di eroi, ma se questo fosse il migliore dei mondi possibili sarebbe finito da un pezzo. Non lo è, ma qualcosa possiamo fare. Nel piccolo, non accettando i compromessi.
> Lo sai perchè è un libro importante quello di saviano? Perchè fa vedere come la mafia non sia solo negli omicidi (così uno può nascondersi e dire 'io non so, non ho visto, non c'ero, non vivo in sicilia'), bensì nella sartoria abusiva nei seminterrati, negli appalti corrotti, nel traffico di spazzatura, nelle terre inquinate del vicino, nei tumori in impennata, nel mercato dei prodotti simil cinesi che anche noi produciamo. LA mafia, la corruzione ci sono e tutti possono fare qualcosa prendendo semplicemente posizione. E' una verità dura. Per la mafia prima di tutto.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi sputa sugli eroi? Ma che kaiser dici?


 allora spiegami la frase in neretto perchè non l'ho capita. Mi pareva tu dicessi: inutile parlare di eroi se non siete disposti ad esserlo. e quindi la mia risposta: se non sono disposta ad esserlo devo sputarci sopra o posso parlarne e dire che fanno bene? 
Certo, è più facile dietro ad un monitor, ma è meglio di niente.... o no?


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi è morto lo ha fatto invano, i giovani non devono inutilmente pensare di cambiare la loro terra. così è stato e sempre sarà
> amen


 Non so se Falcone e Borsellino, per citarne solo due, siano morti invano... ma vista l'Italia e come è ridotta, al di la dei facili pistolotti buonisti, il sospetto è fondato.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> okkey, così sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> ...perchè sai...da queste parti *serpeggia anche un mezzo pensiero che Saviano sia anche e soprattutto una macchina da soldi*...mica è l'unico al mondo ad avere certe informazioni...credi veramente che la DIA (per dirne una...) non sapeva nulla e ha scoperto tutto grazie a Saviano??


 ieri sera lui stesso ne parlava. diceva: 'sì, io guadagno, ma chi dice questo perchè non gurada a quello che i casalesi guadagnano sulla pelle (TUMORI!!!! non bruscolini) della gente che vive vicino alle discariche abusive? '
Le informazioni di Saviano, poi, non erano destinate alla plizia, che si spera ne sappia ben di più, ma al pubblico, alla gente! 
Ieri ha detto: 'ora i casalesi, in qualunque parte del mondo, saranno costretti a prendere posizione perchè si chiederà loro: da che parte stai?'
Io credo sia questo il nostro primo ruolo nella faccenda: porci questa domanda e porla a chiunque abbiamo vicino. Si comincia così. Se non ci sono mafiosi non c'è a mafia.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora spiegami la frase in neretto perchè non l'ho capita. Mi pareva tu dicessi: inutile parlare di eroi se non siete disposti ad esserlo. e quindi la mia risposta: se non sono disposta ad esserlo devo sputarci sopra o posso parlarne e dire che fanno bene?
> Certo, è più facile dietro ad un monitor, ma è meglio di niente.... o no?


No... meglio di niente un paio di palle. O lo sei o non lo sei. O sei disposta a mettere sul piatto qualcosa di tuo per sostenere le tue idee, oppure o tu o le tue idee non valete nulla.
E scusa se cito Ezra Pound...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No... meglio di niente un paio di palle. O lo sei o non lo sei. O sei disposta a mettere sul piatto qualcosa di tuo per sostenere le tue idee, oppure o tu o le tue idee non valete nulla.


Innanzitutto parlarne è già mettere qualcosa di mio (posto che come parlo qui parlo anche nella mia vita quotidiana)
E poi io metto qualcosa di mio ogni volta che mi domando 'da che parte sto?' per le decisioni quotidiane stupide, tipo pagare in nero o con fattura, tipo chiedere favori e/o raccomandazioni, tipo comprare l'auto attraverso canali non meglio noti oppure spendere qualcosa in più per canali certi. Quando e se mi capiterà di poter fare di più, spero di avere il coraggio di farlo. Ti pare poco?


----------



## Iago (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ieri sera lui stesso ne parlava. diceva: 'sì, io guadagno, ma chi dice questo perchè non gurada a quello che i casalesi guadagnano sulla pelle (TUMORI!!!! non bruscolini) della gente che vive vicino alle discariche abusive? '
> Le informazioni di Saviano, poi, non erano destinate alla plizia, che si spera ne sappia ben di più, ma al pubblico, alla gente!
> Ieri ha detto: 'ora i casalesi, in qualunque parte del mondo, saranno costretti a prendere posizione perchè si chiederà loro: da che parte stai?'
> Io credo sia questo il nostro primo ruolo nella faccenda: porci questa domanda e porla a chiunque abbiamo vicino. Si comincia così. Se non ci sono mafiosi non c'è a mafia.



guarda...sarà che voi (il resto del mondo) vi siete sconvolti a leggere certe dinamiche...ma a me interessa molto che la polizia faccia il suo dovere senza fare ricorso ad eroi  che saranno vittime domani...


vivo un misto di indignazione, rabbia e frustazione quando devo pensare che un ministro degli interni *scopre* tutto questo, grazie a Saviano....


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

i soldi iago?
intanto mille volte meglio in tasca ad uno come lui che alla mafia et camorra...in secondo luogo spesso uno dei modi per scardinare un personaggio scomodo, oltre all'eliminazione fisica è la calunnia, l'insinuazione, l'illazione
soprattutto in patria.ricordo , ad esempio alfano.
...alla gente a cui saviano piace troppo si lancia la solita esca " eh vabé ma quanto ci guadagna?"


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto parlarne è già mettere qualcosa di mio (posto che come parlo qui parlo anche nella mia vita quotidiana)
> E poi io metto qualcosa di mio ogni volta che mi domando 'da che parte sto?' per le decisioni quotidiane stupide, tipo pagare in nero o con fattura, tipo chiedere favori e/o raccomandazioni, tipo comprare l'auto attraverso canali non meglio noti oppure spendere qualcosa in più per canali certi. Quando e se mi capiterà di poter fare di più, spero di avere il coraggio di farlo. Ti pare poco?


 No, non è poco. I grandi cambiamenti cominciano solo da noi stessi.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> guarda...sarà che voi (il resto del mondo) vi siete sconvolti a leggere certe dinamiche...ma a me interessa molto che la polizia faccia il suo dovere senza fare ricorso ad eroi che saranno vittime domani...
> 
> 
> *vivo un misto di indignazione, rabbia e frustazione quando devo pensare che un ministro degli interni scopre tutto questo, grazie a Saviano*....


 E lo stesso mio pensiero, Iago... in un paese normale, non dovrebbe esserci alcun bisogno di un Saviano.


----------



## Old alesera (16 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> i soldi iago?
> intanto mille volte meglio in tasca ad uno come lui che alla mafia et camorra...in secondo luogo spesso uno dei modi per scardinare un personaggio scomodo, oltre all'eliminazione fisica è la calunnia, l'insinuazione, l'illazione
> soprattutto in patria.ricordo , ad esempio alfano.
> ...alla gente a cui saviano piace troppo si lancia la solita esca " eh vabé ma quanto ci guadagna?"



infatti meglio a lui che ad un calciatore senza cervello...o peggio a mafiosi e corrotti


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...comunque son d'accordo con MM
> 
> oramai Saviano non se esce più, e sicuramente è stato un comportamento pensato a fondo e a lungo, quindi *non può lamentarsene*.
































   ah no?


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Io risiedo in Sicilia da 4anni e, in una strada della sacchiera dell'Etna (chi e' del luogo capisce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) c'e' un muro/parete sulla quale c'e' scritto:
*Un popolo senza identita' non e' una societa' ...* dove io ho aggiunto con il pennarello:* e' gent e  merd.


* Nessuno ha reclamato/contestato, anzi ... una settimana dopo qualcuno ha ricalcato in rosso la mia aggiunta, PUNTO.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di Saviano ce ne vorrebbero 100 1000 10000 100000 1000000 ... i giovani hanno un disperto bisogno modelli per crearsi una morale, degli ideali, e non di quelle porcherie che passa la tibbu' nazionale e non.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sposare una donna e scoprire??
> 
> 
> *sarà che io ci vivo molto vicino a certe realtà, e quindi tu e gli altri non sapete che chi si mette contro la malavita...morirà,*
> ...


Ecco, aspettavo proprio il commento di chi ci vive sul territorio (e ti ringrazio per averlo fatto). Non sono realtà che conosco direttamente, non è la MIA terra. Conosco indirettamente altre realtà del Sud e so che Saviano non è il solo ad amare e lottare. Isolati, sicuramente. Ma ci sono.

E' ricco, è vero, e allora? Ma è un narratore ed è sacrosanto che possa raccontare. E raccontare non è diffamare... 

ps e non volevo fare un discorso politico, che oramai la politica non esiste più...


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No... meglio di niente un paio di palle. O lo sei o non lo sei. O sei disposta a mettere sul piatto qualcosa di tuo per sostenere le tue idee, oppure o tu o le tue idee non valete nulla.
> E scusa se cito Ezra Pound...


Parlarne è già FARE qualcosa.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E lo stesso mio pensiero, Iago... in un paese normale, non dovrebbe esserci alcun bisogno di un Saviano.


Il libro lo hai letto MM, non ti ha emozionato? Parlo della scrittura, della passione che traspare in ogni pagina. C'è bisogno c'è bisogno... eccome se ce n'è...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il libro lo hai letto MM, non ti ha emozionato? Parlo della scrittura, della passione che traspare in ogni pagina. C'è bisogno c'è bisogno... eccome se ce n'è...


A volte mi chiedo... ma tu leggi prima di rispondere? Perchè vedi, quasi sempre ho l'impressione di no. Oppure leggi ma non rifletti neanche un attimo... segui solo i tuoi pensieri, non dialoghi davvero.
Ho appena scritto: in un paese normale non ci sarebbe bisogno di un Saviano. Se un ministro dell'interno finge di scoprire le cose grazie a un Saviano, siamo un paese normale? Evidentemente no. Ergo, ce n'è bisogno. Solo che non poteva essere così ingenuo da ignorare le conseguenze del mettersi contro la mafia. Sei segnato a vita.
Il libro (meno il film) mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Una cosa e' certa ... Saviano non sara' mai eletto come presidente del consiglio


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo... ma tu leggi prima di rispondere? Perchè vedi, quasi sempre ho l'impressione di no. Oppure leggi ma non rifletti neanche un attimo... segui solo i tuoi pensieri, non dialoghi davvero.
> *Ho appena scritto: in un paese normale non ci sarebbe bisogno di un Saviano.* Se un ministro dell'interno finge di scoprire le cose grazie a un Saviano, siamo un paese normale? Evidentemente no. Ergo, ce n'è bisogno. Solo che non poteva essere così ingenuo da ignorare le conseguenze del mettersi contro la mafia. Sei segnato a vita.
> Il libro (meno il film) mi è piaciuto.


E io ti ho risposto che Sì ce n'è bisogno. E non parlo di politica di dati di informazioni. Parlo del MODO. Non credo sia ingenuo, credo che non possa fare altro che usare le parole (e le usa benissimo secondo me), poi gli eroi non esistono. Esistono gli esseri umani. Che vogliono anche innamorarsi bersi una birra andare in libreria e scegliere un libro... 

E poter continuare a raccontare della propria terra, delle ferite, della realtà, anche se sono racconti scomodi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e poi non mi pare abbia pianto in diretta per la sua sfortuna... ha parlato di un sogno, un obiettivo, che magari oggi contrasta con una scelta precedente, ma è comunque la giusta aspirazione di un uomo.... o dovrebbe augurarsi di morire, anzi licenziare la scorta per farsi ammazzare meglio?


il punto non è questo: lui ha scelto di scrivere il libro, ben sapendo il clamore che ne sarebbe derivato.....si è messo contro i potenti....non può pensare di fare una vita normale perchè lo stato dovrebbe intervenire a sconfiggere la mafia.....i politici non annientano se stessi
lo squallore è che ci sia stato bsogno di un libro denuncia.....non è normale questo


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il punto non è questo: lui ha scelto di scrivere il libro, ben sapendo il clamore che ne sarebbe derivato.....si è messo contro i potenti....non può pensare di fare una vita normale perchè lo stato dovrebbe intervenire a sconfiggere la mafia.....i politici non annientano se stessi
> *lo squallore è che ci sia stato bsogno di un libro denuncia.....non è normale questo*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 i geroglifici non li interpreto. Credo che anche la tua tastiera abbia le lettere dell'alfabeto. Esprimiti.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ma che stato e stato ... prendiamone uno a caso, Bruno Contrada funzionario del SISDE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... se ci fosse stato qualcun'altro al posto suo (forse) Falcone e Borsellino sarebbero ancora vivi tra noi, ca-zzo!


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i geroglifici non li interpreto. Credo che anche la tua tastiera abbia le lettere dell'alfabeto. Esprimiti.


Non c'è bisogno di RACCONTARE?


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E io ti ho risposto che Sì ce n'è bisogno. E non parlo di politica di dati di informazioni. Parlo del MODO. Non credo sia ingenuo, credo che non possa fare altro che usare le parole (e le usa benissimo secondo me), poi gli eroi non esistono. Esistono gli esseri umani. Che vogliono anche innamorarsi bersi una birra andare in libreria e scegliere un libro...
> 
> E poter continuare a raccontare della propria terra, delle ferite, della realtà, anche se sono racconti scomodi.


 Vabbè... capra e cavoli non li puoi avere. Gli uomini che fanno quella scelta, la birretta o i pomiciamenti in sicurezza, se li devono dimenticare. Posso convenire che sia triste, ma la realtà spesso è triste. 
Ma evidentemente è troppo difficile da capire...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di RACCONTARE?


 mica ho scritto questo...volevo dire che è stato squallido insorgere dopo la pubblicazione del libro. La situazione, i nomi, i mandanti a certe sfere si sanno....


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che stato e stato ... prendiamone uno a caso, Bruno Contrada funzionario del SISDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probabile. Soprattutto Falcone credo. Borsellino è un'altra storia.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mica ho scritto questo...volevo dire che è stato squallido insorgere dopo la pubblicazione del libro. La situazione, i nomi, i mandanti a certe sfere si sanno....


E perchè quando si fanno le domande sul territorio non sa niente nessuno? Il fatturato conta, altro che la politica...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E perchè quando si fanno le domande sul territorio non sa niente nessuno? Il fatturato conta, altro che la politica...


 non mi sembra che non sappia mai niente nessuno....


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè... *capra e cavoli non li puoi avere*. Gli uomini che fanno quella scelta, la birretta o i pomiciamenti in sicurezza, se li devono dimenticare. Posso convenire che sia triste, ma la realtà spesso è triste.
> Ma evidentemente è troppo difficile da capire...


Meglio le capre o i cavoli?


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non mi sembra che non sappia mai niente nessuno....


Parlo della gente... l'unica rivolta quella degli africani... guarda caso...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E perchè quando si fanno le domande sul territorio non sa niente nessuno? Il fatturato conta, altro che la politica...


Perchè all'omino della strada di Gela o di Casal di Principe, se rispondesse alle tue domande il giorno dopo farebbero un bel cappottino di legno.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parlo della gente... l'unica rivolta quella degli africani... guarda caso...


Veramente io mi ispirerei alla rivoluzione frencese


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè all'omino della strada di Gela o di Casal di Principe, se rispondesse alle tue domande il giorno dopo farebbero un bel cappottino di legno.


E tutto questo perche?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parlo della gente... l'unica rivolta quella degli africani... guarda caso...


 monica tu non abiti qui e nn sai che succede ogni giorno nella periferia est di napoli....la gente sa e si è rotta i coglioni ma spesso è davvero sola e impotente....
bye bye
io vado a prendere il mio cucciolo a scuola


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tutto questo perche?


 Perchè sono brutti sporchi e cattivi....


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> monica* tu non abiti qui e nn sai che succede ogni giorno nella periferia est di napoli*....la gente sa e si è rotta i coglioni ma spesso è davvero sola e impotente....
> bye bye
> io vado a prendere il mio cucciolo a scuola


Vero non abito lì e non so cosa succede, appunto per quello volevo sentire qualche voce che sa. 

Se ci si unisce soli non si è...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

ma io non penso che saviano abbia scritto per far sapere alla politica.
ha scritto per far sapere alla gente. e perchè l'urgenza di scrivere era forte. troppo forte.
Non insorge accusando. semplicemente dice che anche lui sogna e spera in un futuro migliore. E' normale. come è normale sapesse, scrivendo, di diventare braccato. se no avrebbe usato uno pseudonimo. invece ci mette la faccia. perchè SA che parlando, apparendo, denunciando, magari pure lamentandosi, si sensibilizza l'opinione pubblica. E checchè ne diciamo è la gente che sostiene la mafia..... è la gente che permette che questo continui. E tirarsene fuori mettendo dicendo 'non ci doveva essere  bisogno di saviano perchè lo stato doveva fare' è una scusa. Per non prendere posizione. 
Saviano ha fatto una scelta. E' abbastanza sveglio, mi pare, da saperlo bene. DOmandiamoci: perchè se lo minacciano non toglie la sua foto dal libro e il suo nome dalle labbra di tutti? Perchè appare in tv? Perchè continua a pungolare? Ieri ha dato ad un mafioso della mammoletta e del senza palle! Perchè quello che spera non è la vita normale per sè, ma per tutti. Spera che sempre più gente insorga. E spera di non rimanere solo perchè da soli si muore.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè all'omino della strada di Gela o di Casal di Principe, se rispondesse alle tue domande il giorno dopo farebbero un bel cappottino di legno.


Però nessuno può vietare all'omino di strada di  LEGGERE. E' questo che mi piace.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> monica tu non abiti qui e nn sai che *succede ogni giorno nella periferia est di napoli....la gente sa e si è rotta i coglioni ma spesso è davvero sola e impotente....*
> bye bye
> io vado a prendere il mio cucciolo a scuola


 appunto.ben vengano anche libri , film , articoli che accendano riflettori i quali impediscono al potere colluso di far tacere lo stato delle cose
e chi lo fa consapevolmente deve avere solo appoggi e applausi non alzate di spalle


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non penso che saviano abbia scritto per far sapere alla politica.
> *ha scritto per far sapere alla gente. e perchè l'urgenza di scrivere era forte. troppo forte.*
> Non insorge accusando. semplicemente dice che anche lui sogna e spera in un futuro migliore. E' normale. come è normale sapesse, scrivendo, di diventare braccato. se no avrebbe usato uno pseudonimo. invece ci mette la faccia. perchè SA che parlando, apparendo, denunciando, magari pure lamentandosi, si sensibilizza l'opinione pubblica. E checchè ne diciamo è la gente che sostiene la mafia..... è la gente che permette che questo continui. E tirarsene fuori mettendo dicendo 'non ci doveva essere bisogno di saviano perchè lo stato doveva fare' è una scusa. Per non prendere posizione.
> Saviano ha fatto una scelta. E' abbastanza sveglio, mi pare, da saperlo bene. DOmandiamoci: perchè se lo minacciano non toglie la sua foto dal libro e il suo nome dalle labbra di tutti? Perchè appare in tv? Perchè continua a pungolare? Ieri ha dato ad un mafioso della mammoletta e del senza palle! Perchè quello che spera non è la vita normale per sè, ma per tutti. Spera che sempre più gente insorga. *E spera di non rimanere solo perchè da soli si muore*.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Però nessuno può vietare all'omino di strada di LEGGERE. E' questo che mi piace.


 Certo, anche se l'omino di quelle parti non ha bisogno del suo libro per sapere cos'è e cosa comporta la criminalità organizzata. Semmai ne abbiamo bisogno noi.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non penso che saviano abbia scritto per far sapere alla politica.
> ha scritto per far sapere alla gente. e perchè l'urgenza di scrivere era forte. troppo forte.
> Non insorge accusando. semplicemente dice che anche lui sogna e spera in un futuro migliore. E' normale. come è normale sapesse, scrivendo, di diventare braccato. se no avrebbe usato uno pseudonimo. invece ci mette la faccia. perchè SA che parlando, apparendo, denunciando, magari pure lamentandosi, si sensibilizza l'opinione pubblica. E checchè ne diciamo è la gente che sostiene la mafia..... è la gente che permette che questo continui. E tirarsene fuori mettendo dicendo 'non ci doveva essere  bisogno di saviano perchè lo stato doveva fare' è una scusa. Per non prendere posizione.
> *Saviano ha fatto una scelta. E' abbastanza sveglio, mi pare, da saperlo bene. DOmandiamoci: perchè se lo minacciano non toglie la sua foto dal libro e il suo nome dalle labbra di tutti? Perchè appare in tv? Perchè continua a pungolare? Ieri ha dato ad un mafioso della mammoletta e del senza palle! Perchè quello che spera non è la vita normale per sè, ma per tutti. Spera che sempre più gente insorga. E spera di non rimanere solo perchè da soli si muore*.


Perche' il posto migliore per nascondersi in questi casi e stare sotto la lampada 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il danno e' fatto.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, anche se l'omino di quelle parti non ha bisogno del suo libro per sapere cos'è e cosa comporta la criminalità organizzata. Semmai ne abbiamo bisogno noi.


MM parlo di letteratura...


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non penso che saviano abbia scritto per far sapere alla politica.
> ha scritto per far sapere alla gente. e perchè l'urgenza di scrivere era forte. troppo forte.
> Non insorge accusando. semplicemente dice che anche lui sogna e spera in un futuro migliore. E' normale. come è normale sapesse, scrivendo, di diventare braccato. se no avrebbe usato uno pseudonimo. invece ci mette la faccia. perchè SA che parlando, apparendo, denunciando, magari pure lamentandosi, si sensibilizza l'opinione pubblica. E checchè ne diciamo è la gente che sostiene la mafia..... è la gente che permette che questo continui. E tirarsene fuori mettendo dicendo 'non ci doveva essere bisogno di saviano perchè lo stato doveva fare' è una scusa. Per non prendere posizione.
> Saviano ha fatto una scelta. E' abbastanza sveglio, mi pare, da saperlo bene. *DOmandiamoci: perchè se lo minacciano non toglie la sua foto dal libro e il suo nome dalle labbra di tutti? Perchè appare in tv? Perchè continua a pungolare? Ieri ha dato ad un mafioso della mammoletta e del senza palle! Perchè quello che spera non è la vita normale per sè, ma per tutti. Spera che sempre più gente insorga*. E spera di non rimanere solo perchè da soli si muore.


Credo che il suo sia soprattutto uno sfogo dell'animo... è umano che lo abbia. Sono certo che non è così ingenuo, e che è ben conscio della fine che prima o poi probabilmente gli faranno fare. Nelle sue parole, sempre più spesso, avverto una disperazione implicita. Purtroppo credo sia un uomo col destino segnato... non credo proprio che la camorra si possa permettere un Saviano impunito.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM parlo di letteratura...


 ok basta.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

*«* Occorre compiere fino in fondo il proprio dovere, qualunque sia il sacrificio da sopportare, costi quel che costi, perché è in ciò che sta l'essenza della dignità umana. *»* 
 (Giovanni Falcone)



*«* L'equivoco su cui spesso si gioca è questo: si dice quel politico era vicino ad un mafioso, quel politico è stato accusato di avere interessi convergenti con le organizzazioni mafiose, però la magistratura non lo ha condannato, quindi quel politico è un uomo onesto. E NO! questo discorso non va, perché la magistratura può fare soltanto un accertamento di carattere giudiziale, può dire: beh! Ci sono sospetti, ci sono sospetti anche gravi, ma io non ho la certezza giuridica, giudiziaria che mi consente di dire quest'uomo è mafioso. Però, siccome dalle indagini sono emersi tanti fatti del genere, altri organi, altri poteri, cioè i politici, le organizzazioni disciplinari delle varie amministrazioni, i consigli comunali o quello che sia, dovevano trarre le dovute conseguenze da certe vicinanze tra politici e mafiosi che non costituivano reato ma rendevano comunque il politico inaffidabile nella gestione della cosa pubblica. Questi giudizi non sono stati tratti perché ci si è nascosti dietro lo schermo della sentenza: questo tizio non è mai stato condannato, quindi è un uomo onesto. Ma dimmi un poco, ma tu non ne conosci di gente che è disonesta, che non è stata mai condannata perché non ci sono le prove per condannarla, però c’è il grosso sospetto che dovrebbe, quantomeno, indurre soprattutto i partiti politici a fare grossa pulizia, non soltanto essere onesti, ma apparire onesti, facendo pulizia al loro interno di tutti coloro che sono raggiunti comunque da episodi o da fatti inquietanti, anche se non costituenti reati. *»* 
 (Paolo Borsellino, Istituto Tecnico Professionale di Bassano del Grappa 26/01/1989)







Che il Signore li abbia in gloria!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che il suo sia soprattutto uno sfogo dell'animo... è umano che lo abbia. Sono certo che non è così ingenuo, e che è ben conscio della fine che prima o poi probabilmente gli faranno fare. Nelle sue parole, sempre più spesso, avverto una disperazione implicita. Purtroppo credo sia un uomo col destino segnato... non credo proprio che la camorra si possa permettere un Saviano impunito.


Sai il perche' fino ad oggi non l'hanno ancora ucciso?


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai il perche' fino ad oggi non l'hanno ancora ucciso?


 No. Posso imamginare alcuni motivi, ma non lo so. Tu?


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Posso imamginare alcuni motivi, ma non lo so. Tu?


Perche' non vogliono fare di lui un martire.


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' non vogliono fare di lui un martire.


 Non credo proprio sia questo il motivo... le mafie non hanno mai avuto il timore di creare martiri, neanche con persone molto più in vista di lui. Prevale sempre il bisogno di affermare il potere e di dare un segno.


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No. Posso imamginare alcuni motivi, ma non lo so. Tu?


Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma) , lo salvi.
E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema.


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo proprio sia questo il motivo... le mafie non hanno mai avuto il timore di creare martiri, neanche con persone molto più in vista di lui. Prevale sempre il bisogno di affermare il potere e di dare un segno.


 
Saviano è pubblicità per loro. E' la consacrazione della loro potenza.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
> Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
> La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
> Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma) , lo salvi.
> E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema.


Quotolo


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

sarebbe già un buon modo di vivere!!!
E se fossi in lui continuerei a stare sotto i riflettori, se questo, oltre a smuovere coscienze, mi tiene in vita! 
Penso che pur nel suo altruismo, nessuno voglia fare il martire.


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
> Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
> La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
> Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, *candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma)* , lo salvi.
> E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema.


Cosa c'entra il film?


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Saviano e' uno scrittore, la sua arma e' la penna ... non e' un uomo di potere che attravero le sue decisioni puo' cambiare il destino di certa gente potente, puo' SOLO informare/sputtanare ... e finche' scrive e racconta e' innocuo.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Saviano è pubblicità per loro. E' la consacrazione della loro potenza.


E riquotolo


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Saviano è pubblicità per loro. E' la consacrazione della loro potenza.


 mah, io condivido quello che sentii dirgli tempo fa: 'il clan dei casalesi è noto, sandokan arrestato da 10anni, perchè mi vogliono chiudere la bocca? Perchè io non ne parlo come loro vogliono che se ne parli. Parlare dei casalesi va bene, purchè sia con le loro parole. Io invece ne parlo in un modo in cui non vogliono essere noti. Quelli delle discariche, delle malattie, dello sfruttamento della manodopera, dei ragazzini indotti nel giro. E a loro non paice che li si descriva come sono davvero. Faccio un esempio: a casa di Francesco Schiavone, Sandokan, c'è un quadro che ritrae il volto di Gesù, ma con le fattezze di Francesco Schiavone. E' questo che vogliono che si veda e si dica: della loro grandezza e potere. Io sono scomodo perchè non parlo di questo.'
Così, a memoria.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
> Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
> La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
> Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma) , lo salvi.
> *E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema*.


 è probabilissimo .ognuno è un tassello importante e corre rischi minori e maggiori .minimizzare il lavoro di saviano non fa risaltare l'imprenditore che non paga , anzi


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
> Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
> La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
> Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma) , lo salvi.
> *E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema*.


 Su questo concordo totalmente. Sul fatto che comunque non vogliano dargli una botta, non so. Credo che sia solo una pesata tra vantaggi/difficoltà. E' vero che ha parlato di cose e di nomi che tutti (laggiù) sanno, ma metterle sotto un riflettore in tutto il mondo, di sicuro non ha fatto piacere ai casalesi.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Saviano e' uno scrittore, la sua arma e' la penna ... non e' un uomo di potere che attravero le sue decisioni puo' cambiare il destino di certa gente potente, puo' SOLO informare/sputtanare ... e* finche' scrive e racconta e' innocuo*.


 non direi.... se no che senso avrebbero le scorte e le minacce?


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2008)

Non minimizzo . Ma non è questo che voglio dire.
Non ha svelato nulla che nonsi sapesse...o no?

Credo che oggi stia messa peggio la Gabanelli!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non direi.... se no che senso avrebbero le scorte e le minacce?


Devono fare il loro lavoro.. altrimenti che mafiosi sarebbero?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non minimizzo . Ma non è questo che voglio dire.
> Non ha svelato nulla che nonsi sapesse...o no?
> 
> Credo che oggi stia messa peggio la Gabanelli!


 va bene ....ma perché fare una scala di valori all'interno di persone coraggiose?
ho stima per tutti . quindi?


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non direi.... se no che senso avrebbero le scorte e le minacce?


Guarda i criteri con cui vengono date e tolte le scorte...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne hanno la benchè minima intenzione. Non è pericoloso Ha detto ciò che in fondo si sapeva.
> Se la mafia vuole ammazzare , lo fa. Mina le autostrade.
> La Mafia non ha paura di chi parla di lei, ma di chi non ne parla e la combatte.
> Detto questo, non ho nulla contro Saviano, ma credo che proprio l'essere un personaggio pubblico, glamour, candidato all'Oscar (il film insomma) , lo salvi.
> E' maggiormente in pericolo il commerciante che non paga il pizzo. Lui è pericoloso, perchè disobbedisce al sistema.


 il clan dei casalesi è diverso dalla mafia. La mafia uccide. ai casalesi piace farsi considerare 'lo stato', piace fare affari, piace far credere che sono comapssionevoli con chi gli è fedele e sostengono le famiglie di chi è in carcere, gli piace farsi vedere signori magnanimi che uccidono solo se costretti. E' un pò la vecchia mafia,quella dell'immediato dopoguerra. Che con Falcone e borsellino si è 'sputtanta' come arma da bersaglio. I casalesi l'hanno visto e secondo me non uccidono saviano perchè sanno che è più importante l'opinione pubblica, oggi, che devono avere proseliti e quelli gli basteranno!!! BAsta che la gente del territorio mandi i figli a lavorare per loro (Anche nelle attività pseudo oneste), che altri gli affittino i terreni per le discariche o glielo vendano, che altri li vedano come potenti e non li mettano in discussione. A loro bastano i casalesi, gli abitanti, intendo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Saviano è pubblicità per loro. E' la consacrazione della loro potenza.


Potrei anche essere della tua opinione, ma non dimentichiamo la fine che fece di QUEL giornalista che aveva dato tanta attenzione ad Andreotti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto dipende di chi si parla ... Andreotti e' una persona "Intoccabile".


----------



## Iris (16 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene ....ma perché fare una scala di valori all'interno di persone coraggiose?
> ho stima per tutti . quindi?


Non era ciò che intendevo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non era ciò che intendevo.


 scusami , non ho capito.hai voglia di spiegarmi?


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il clan dei casalesi è diverso dalla mafia. La mafia uccide. ai casalesi piace farsi considerare 'lo stato', piace fare affari, piace far credere che sono comapssionevoli con chi gli è fedele e sostengono le famiglie di chi è in carcere, gli piace farsi vedere signori magnanimi che uccidono solo se costretti. E' un pò la vecchia mafia,quella dell'immediato dopoguerra. Che con Falcone e borsellino si è 'sputtanta' come arma da bersaglio. I casalesi l'hanno visto e secondo me non uccidono saviano perchè sanno che è più importante l'opinione pubblica, oggi, che devono avere proseliti e quelli gli basteranno!!! BAsta che la gente del territorio mandi i figli a lavorare per loro (Anche nelle attività pseudo oneste), che altri gli affittino i terreni per le discariche o glielo vendano, che altri li vedano come potenti e non li mettano in discussione. A loro bastano i casalesi, gli abitanti, intendo.


 
Scusa , ma la mentalità dei casalesi è la mentalità della mafia, o camorra. Dove la vedi la differenza? O sei una di quelle che crede ancora in mafia buona e mafia cattiva?


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusami , non ho capito.hai voglia di spiegarmi?


 
Non stilavo una lista di persone coraggiose.
Intendo dire che Saviano ha molto lucidamente descritto un sistema. E lo ha fatto molto bene, ma non ha svelato nulla che comunque non si sapesse. Ha puntato i riflettori su una situazione. Ha l'indubbio merito di scuotere le coscienze. Ma credo, spero per lui, che non sia sufficiente farne un obiettivo di morte.


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrei anche essere della tua opinione, ma non dimentichiamo la fine che fece di QUEL giornalista che aveva dato tanta attenzione ad Andreotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erano altri tempi. Pecorelli insinuava il dubbio di commistione tra Stato e Cosa nostra, quando ancora non se ne parlava.
Dopo Falcone nessuno ha più dubitato di questa realtà.
Secondo me, ma potrei sbagliarmi, c'è stato solo un momento storico che ha fatto vacillare Cosa Nostra in maniera sostanziosa. L'epoca di Falcone e Borsellino e di alcuni magistrali non solo coraggiosi, ma geniali.
Ammazzati questi, le coscienze si sono riaddormentate.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Erano altri tempi. Pecorelli insinuava il dubbio di commistione tra Stato e Cosa nostra, quando ancora non se ne parlava.
> Dopo Falcone nessuno ha più dubitato di questa realtà.
> Secondo me, ma potrei sbagliarmi, c'è stato solo un momento storico che ha fatto vacillare Cosa Nostra in maniera sostanziosa. L'epoca di Falcone e Borsellino e di alcuni magistrali non solo coraggiosi, ma geniali.
> Ammazzati questi, le coscienze si sono riaddormentate.


 L'epoca dei pentiti e dei collaboratori di giustizia. Erano il vero terrore della mafia... lo dissero i magistrati del pool.


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'epoca dei pentiti e dei collaboratori di giustizia. Erano il vero terrore della mafia... lo dissero i magistrati del pool.


Bravo. Alcuni magistrati ci sono andati vicinissimi, anzi più che vicini. Erano riusciti a trovare il punto di frattura tra vecchia e nuova malavita..ed utilizzarlo. Ammazzati quei giudici, non è venuto meno solo il coraggio, ma la genialità.
Poi Cosa Nostra ha fatto rientrare tutto. E certo non può essere stato solo Andreotti. Un solo uomo non fa nulla.

Il magistrato che va da Santoro a dire quanto è perseguitato, in realtà va a dichiarare che ha paura e che non darà più fastidi. Non si può pretendere che tutti siano eroi.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

...se non preparano prima occupazione e reddito, sarà sempre inutile anzi deleterio andare a tagliare la testa del serpente, perchè dopo ci sarà un rimescolamento selvaggio, con tanti potenziali capi, che obbligatoriamente darà corpo ad un'altra organizzazione, la quale nata in emergenza sarà più violenta e meno "etica" della precedente.

 ...e nulla li ferma mentre si riorganizzano...avrete seguito le vicende tra scissionisti e non mi ricordo l'altra corrente...mesi ad ammazzarsi, e spesso la polizia era dietro l'angolo e sentiva (e contava) gli spari.

Ora non si stanno ammazzando più...quindi?? ...hanno trovato l'accordo, l'organizzazione è fatta, e mentre noi interpretiamo che tutto si è risolto....loro stanno già "lavorando", e sarà sempre così finchè non procureranno reddito per le popolazioni.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non stilavo una lista di persone coraggiose.
> Intendo dire che Saviano ha molto lucidamente descritto un sistema. E lo ha fatto molto bene, ma non ha svelato nulla che comunque non si sapesse. Ha puntato i riflettori su una situazione. Ha l'indubbio merito di scuotere le coscienze. Ma credo, spero per lui, che non sia sufficiente farne un obiettivo di morte.


 immmagino che non fosse tua intenzione, ma così risultava con l'aggiun ta di un atteggiamento  leggermente sprezzante nei suoi confronti (l'essere glamour  ...non credo sia esattamente il suo obiettivo).
è anche vero che ha parlato di cose che tutti sanno ma metterle nero su bianco non è per nulla scontato


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> immmagino che non fosse tua intenzione, ma così risultava con l'aggiun ta di un atteggiamento leggermente sprezzante nei suoi confronti (l'essere glamour ...non credo sia esattamente il suo obiettivo).
> è anche vero che ha parlato di cose che tutti sanno ma metterle nero su bianco non è per nulla scontato


No, certo che lui non voleva essere glamour...ma ho la netta sensazione che ne vogliano fare un prodotto da impacchettare e vendere all'estero. Farlo rientrare nel ciclo del consumo insomma. Del prodotto che si vende bene.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No, certo che lui non voleva essere glamour...ma ho la netta sensazione che ne vogliano fare un prodotto da impacchettare e vendere all'estero. Farlo rientrare nel ciclo del consumo insomma. Del prodotto che si vende bene.


 ben venga in alternativa ai "divi mafiosi " così conosciuti all'estero.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No, certo che lui non voleva essere glamour...ma ho la netta sensazione che ne vogliano fare un prodotto da impacchettare e vendere all'estero. Farlo rientrare nel ciclo del consumo insomma. Del prodotto che si vende bene.



...in più, da queste parti il film forse ha fatto anche qualche danno...nelle scuole di "confine" i ragazzini per mesi hanno emulato i dialoghi del film

...di contraltare hanno arrestato un altro attore (il sarto) e siamo a 6-7 se non sbaglio


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in più, da queste parti il film forse ha fatto anche qualche danno...nelle scuole di "confine" i ragazzini per mesi hanno emulato i dialoghi del film
> 
> ...di contraltare hanno arrestato un altro attore (il sarto) e siamo a 6-7 se non sbaglio


Non capisco. Hanno emulato i mafiosi?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non capisco. Hanno emulato i mafiosi?


SI!!

...ho un amico che insegna inglese a secondigliano (figurati), ha detto che tutti hanno visto il film e quasi tutti lo reinterpretavano perfettamente con dovizia di particolari, e fedeltà dei dialoghi

(anche io e un mio amico per settimane ci parlavamo come loro)


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...in più, da queste parti il film forse ha fatto anche qualche danno...*nelle scuole di "confine" i ragazzini per mesi hanno emulato i dialoghi del film*
> 
> ...di contraltare hanno arrestato un altro attore (il sarto) e siamo a 6-7 se non sbaglio


eppure, se questo film ha un merito ,
è proprio quello di presentare questi personaggi brutti, sporchi e cattivi senza il fascino pericoloso dei patinati tony montana e c.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure, se questo film ha un merito ,
> è proprio quello di presentare questi personaggi brutti, sporchi e cattivi senza il fascino pericoloso dei patinati tony montana e c.




....evidentemente i gusti cambiano col passar del tempo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure, se questo film ha un merito ,
> è proprio quello di presentare questi personaggi brutti, sporchi e cattivi senza il fascino pericoloso dei patinati tony montana e c.


 Perche pericoloso? O pensi davvero che senza i vari De Niro Pacino e company, la mafia sarebbe più debole? Film come il Padrino o Quei Bravi ragazzi o Scarface sono grandi opere, e non hanno certo contribuito al successo della mafia.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ....evidentemente i gusti cambiano col passar del tempo.


I gusti peggiorano, a mio modo di vedere... Gomorra può avere il grande valore di un documento, ma cinematograficamente vale poco.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perche pericoloso? O pensi davvero che senza i vari De Niro Pacino e company, la mafia sarebbe più debole? Film come il Padrino o Quei Bravi ragazzi o Scarface sono grandi opere, *e non hanno certo contribuito al successo della mafia*.


per carità.però è innegabile il loro fascino 
pensiamo che ci sono personaggi come corona che affermano di averli fra i loro idoli.so di aver citato un esempio di alienazione ma temo che non sia per nulla isolato


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I gusti peggiorano, a mio modo di vedere... Gomorra può avere il grande valore di un documento, ma cinematograficamente vale poco.


Mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.però è innegabile il loro fascino
> pensiamo che ci sono personaggi come corona che affermano di averli fra i loro idoli.so di aver citato un esempio di alienazione ma temo che non sia per nulla isolato


In un mondo in cui l'unico valore è il denaro, certi personaggi sono dei vincenti. E' atroce, ma vero.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.però è innegabile il loro fascino
> pensiamo che ci sono personaggi come corona che affermano di averli fra i loro idoli.so di aver citato un esempio di alienazione ma temo che non sia per nulla isolato


l'altro giorno leggendo la recensione di un nuovo film con la donatella finocchiaro (credo faccia la moglie di un mafioso) mi sono resa conto che fanno dei film che alimentano , rendono affascinante la mafia
E' ridicolo e stupido.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo.


 certo che non si può neanche lontanamente  paragonare al padrino.
spero solo che sia uno stimolo a leggere il libro


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità.però è innegabile il loro fascino
> pensiamo che ci sono personaggi come corona che affermano di averli fra i loro idoli.so di aver citato un esempio di alienazione ma temo che non sia per nulla isolato


 Il fascino del cattivo... si, sicuramente viene percepito un po' da tutti noi in certi grandi film. Ma sono ben altri i motivi per cui un giovane meridionale si avvicina alle mafie.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fascino del cattivo... si, sicuramente viene percepito un po' da tutti noi in certi grandi film. Ma sono ben altri i motivi per cui un giovane meridionale si avvicina alle mafie.


 se è per questo non deve avvicinarsi. ci nasce


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che non si può neanche lontanamente paragonare *al padrino.*
> spero solo che sia uno stimolo a leggere il libro


 Se volete vedere il più bel film sulla mafia... IMHO.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è per questo non deve avvicinarsi. ci nasce


 Non sempre... Cencemi (uno dei boss della commissione dei corleonesi) non era di famiglia mafiosa, e faceva il macellaio da ragazzo.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se volete vedere il più bel film sulla mafia... IMHO.


visto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sempre... Cencemi (uno dei boss della commissione dei corleonesi) non era di famiglia mafiosa, e faceva il macellaio da ragazzo.


 ho capito.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa , ma la mentalità dei casalesi è la mentalità della mafia, o camorra. Dove la vedi la differenza? O sei una di quelle che crede ancora in mafia buona e mafia cattiva?


 no, no di certo!!
Cercavo di capire come mai fosse ancora viva. Se come dici tu non è un bersaglio abbastanza ghiotto, meglio!
Io ammiro il modo in cui saviano ha esposto comunque se stesso. E se fossi in lui oggi farei le medesime cose perchè finchè se ne parla non scompare. 
Faccio un esempio: sapete quanti bambini scompaiono ogni anno? Si conoscono per lo più angela celentano e denise pipitone eprchè le loro madri non smettono di parlarne e a volte inventano falsi ritorvamenti o sospetti per parlarne ancora. La tv, oggi, forse, può salvare.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è per questo non deve avvicinarsi. ci nasce



esatto, e sarà difficilissimo per lui allontarvisi, e questo è esclusivamente il prodotto della mancanza della stato.


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> esatto, e sarà difficilissimo per lui allontarvisi, e questo è esclusivamente il prodotto della mancanza della stato.


Tu credi che dove non c'è lo stato non c'è mafia?
Io no. Credo che la teoria di Falcone sui livelli della Mafia, sia ancora attuale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu credi che dove non c'è lo stato non c'è mafia?
> Io no. Credo che la teoria di Falcone sui livelli della Mafia, sia ancora attuale.


hai dimenticato un non di troppo....


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu credi che dove non c'è lo stato non c'è mafia?
> Io no. Credo che la teoria di Falcone sui livelli della Mafia, sia ancora attuale.



sono convinto che la mafia dilaga e prolifica dove lo stato è assente, e non intendo, semplicemente, con l'assenza sul territorio di caserme e posti di blocco, ma con occupazione e applicazione delle norme che inevitabilmente abbassano il livello della illegalità diffusa.


----------



## Iago (18 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!*

avete visto Saviano a Matrix?

...le mafie in Italia fatturano il doppio della Fiat in tutto il mondo...

...e l'analisi in previsione di Castelvolturno e limitrofi?  meraviglioso... (sembra un _malato _quando spiega la camorra)


(questo a sottolineare tutta la mia stima e ammirazione che ho per lui, però, appunto...non se ne lamenti e vada avanti così.... blindato, costretto ecc ecc, purtroppo è così.)


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

ho visto ieri sera matrix e devo dire che Saviano mi ha fatto una strana impressione....non proprio diffidenza, ma qualcosa di simile...che strano, appunto...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> "Voglio una casa, voglio innamorarmi, bere una birra in pubblico, andare in libreria e scegliermi un libro, ho solo 28 anni".
> 
> Grande uomo, grande libro, grande la forza delle parole.


 

come di masciari

http://www.pinomasciari.org/


lo vogliamo dimenticare cosa ha fatto lo stato?

solo di pietro ultimamente in parlamento ha fatto unamozione si di lui.


è scappato dal suopaese, come moglie , medico , e figli. non esercitano piu''la loro professione. non hanno piu'la scorta, e vivono nell'anonimato senza lavorare.

Ultimamente ha scritto una lettera a Napolitano...non ha risposto...e l'altra mattina denunciava tutto questo alla radio.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...le mafie in Italia fatturano il doppio della Fiat in tutto il mondo...
> 
> ...e l'analisi in previsione di Castelvolturno e limitrofi? meraviglioso... (sembra un _malato _quando spiega la camorra)
> 
> ...


 
no purtroppo


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> avete visto Saviano a Matrix?
> 
> ...le mafie in Italia fatturano il doppio della Fiat in tutto il mondo...
> 
> ...


 
Ma ci fate o ci siete? Che Le Mafie fatturano ve lo doveva dire Saviano?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

*"La sua libertà riguarda tutti noi"*

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/10/se...el-appello-saviano/nobel-appello-saviano.html









*Firma per Roberto Saviano*

* Roberto Saviano è minacciato di morte dalla camorra, per aver denunciato le sue azioni criminali in un libro - "Gomorra" - tradotto e letto in tutto il mondo. E' minacciata la sua libertà, la sua autonomia di scrittore, la possibilità di incontrare la sua famiglia, di avere una vita sociale, di prendere parte alla vita pubblica, di muoversi nel suo Paese. Un giovane scrittore, colpevole di aver indagato il crimine organizzato svelando le sue tecniche e la sua struttura, è costretto a una vita clandestina, nascosta, mentre i capi della camorra dal carcere continuano a inviare messaggi di morte, intimandogli di non scrivere sul suo giornale, "Repubblica", e di tacere. 
Lo Stato deve fare ogni sforzo per proteggerlo e per sconfiggere la camorra. Ma il caso Saviano non è soltanto un problema di polizia. E' un problema di democrazia. La libertà nella sicurezza di Saviano riguarda noi tutti, come cittadini. 
Con questa firma vogliamo farcene carico, impegnando noi stessi mentre chiamiamo lo Stato alla sua responsabilità, perché è intollerabile che tutto questo possa accadere in Europa e nel 2008.
**Sign for Roberto Saviano

Roberto Saviano is under death threats for denouncing the criminal deeds of the Camorra in his book Gomorra, translated and read all over the world. His freedom is under threat as well as his autonomy as a writer, his chances to meet his family, to enjoy a social life, to have part in the public life, to travel in his own country. 
A young writer, guilty to have investigated the organized crime revealing its methods and its structure is forced to live an hidden, underground life, while the Camorra bosses send him death threats from their jails ordering him to stop writing for La Repubblica, his newspaper, and to keep silent. The State must do every effort to protect Saviano and to defeat the Camorra. But this is not a mere police case. It's a problem of democracy. Saviano's safe freedom concerns everyone of us as citizens.
Signing this appeal we intend to take charge of it, as a personal commitment, urging the State at the same time to take on its responsibility, because it's intolerable that something like this could happen in Europe in 2008. * 



*Go to signatures* 

​


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2008/10/se...el-appello-saviano/nobel-appello-saviano.html


Fatto, grazie Marì.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ci fate o ci siete? Che Le Mafie fatturano ve lo doveva dire Saviano?


Certo che no. Ma parlare parlare parlare. Sempre e comunque. E parlare non è diffamare...


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ci fate o ci siete? Che Le Mafie fatturano ve lo doveva dire Saviano?


 no.
anche un paio di giornalisti siciliani hanno scritto cose che tutti sapevano ma si da il caso siano morti.
strano


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

Una cosa interessante da chiedersi è: come mai in Italia, si può dire dall'unità nazionale in poi, è così facile per le varie mafie nascere, mettere radici, ramificarsi ovunque, e operare a tutti i livelli della società, infettando ovunque? Abbiamo, complessivamente come popolo (per motivi storici, etnici, culturali, religiosi, sociali) una mentalità che permette a questo fenomeno di attecchire e prosperare facilmente? Oppure non è così, e c'è dell'altro?


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una cosa interessante da chiedersi è: come mai in Italia, si può dire dall'unità nazionale, è così facile per le varie mafie nascere, mettere radici, ramificarsi ovunque, e operare a tutti i livelli della società, corrompnedo ed infettando ovunque? Abbiamo, complessivamente come popolo (per motivi storici, etnici, culturali, religiosi, sociali) una mentalità che permette a questo fenomeno di attecchire e prosperare facilmente? Oppure non è così, e c'è dell'altro?


oh bucaiolo??? 
torni da una vita che non ti si vede e ci parli del tempo?


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh bucaiolo???
> torni da una vita che non ti si vede e ci parli del tempo?


 ragazzi... io sabato mi battezzo! Beh.. non dite nulla?


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ragazzi... io sabato mi battezzo! Beh.. non dite nulla?


ti fo io da padrina!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ragazzi... io sabato mi battezzo! Beh.. non dite nulla?


la faccia da catecumena ce l'ho più io


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

Giocatevela all'acchitto!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giocatevela all'acchitto!


è mio!! L'ho visto prima io!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giocatevela all'acchitto!
















  io rinuncio (alle pompe)


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io rinuncio (alle pompe)


 Rinunci alle poppe???


----------

